# Inverter repairs



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Has anyone used Sellweb Ltd in Tamworth.
Want to get my Xantrex Prosine1800i
Inverter looked at

what sort of service 
and what sort of costs

Cheers
Kev


----------

